# networking nationwide organizations



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

does anyone know of any nationwide management companies that you can join that send you work in your area? for example, they might win a 500 location restaurant and send you the two restaurants in your area to handle snow plowing or mowing.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats what most mangement companys do...

SIMA is a great way to network


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

ERICS LAWN CARE;838082 said:


> does anyone know of any nationwide management companies that you can join that send you work in your area? for example, they might win a 500 location restaurant and send you the two restaurants in your area to handle snow plowing or mowing.


try SYMBIOT or SLM Waste.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

i have joined symbiot but what is slm waste? i tried to find them on the internet but didnt see anything


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

i will join sima but have any of you received work from them? someone said they had received a request for a bid; is that coming directly from potential customers that are looking for snow professionals that find us on sima?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

ERICS LAWN CARE;839129 said:


> i will join sima but have any of you received work from them? someone said they had received a request for a bid; is that coming directly from potential customers that are looking for snow professionals that find us on sima?


I get bid packets and calls, fromt he SIMA site all the time, Alot of ppl will go there first to find contractors


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

wow that is good; it seems that people get referral credit for getting people to join--do you? and i found slmwaste. it's good to hear you got work off of sima; i'll have to see how much it cost to join them and get that done. thanks for the info


----------



## CSP#1 (Aug 19, 2009)

It would be great for you to join SIMA. SIMA offers many educational opportunities where you can learn how to operate your business more effectively, more efficiently, and more profitably. There are many networking opportunities at the various functions where you can feel free to ask people face to face many of the same questions you might ask here. It is a great way to ask specific questions of people who operate in a different market who don't feel threatened by you being a potential competitor. For an example, the annual Symposium has a function called a Snak-n-Chat. For 1.5 hours while eating breakfast or lunch, you sit at a table with other contractors discussing a single topic that interests all of you. There are dozens of tables in the room with dozens of topics to choose from. Each Snak-n-Chat offers you a new learning opportunity.

However, you will only get out of SIMA what you put into it. You will have to spend the time and the money to attend the educational sessions either in person or by webcast. Information is not free but what you learn may be invaluable. If your goal is to grow your business, be more efficient, and be more profitable, SIMA will help get you there. Keep in mind though that you will have to spend the time and money to learn things over time. You can not learn everything in one year. The organization exists to help you but it will not run your business for you.

Furthermore, you will only get RFP's from other SIMA members. By going to the various SIMA functions and meeting people from around the US and Canada, you may develop relationships with people who can use your services if they have work available in your area. SIMA however does not offer work to its members nor does it tout one member's services over another's. That is not its role or its purpose. Rather, its main reason for existence is to promote more professionalism within the industry by educating those who make it their business to make properties safe for people in inclement weather. By taking advantage of the educatoin, members should run their businesses more professionally than those who are non-members. This should give you an advantage over your competition while marketing your services. The SIMA office may get property managers calling from time to time hoping they refer qualified companies their way. They are told to access the SIMA website where all the members and contact information is listed as well as all of the CSP's.

ANYONE would do well to join SIMA that has the goal of running a more successful business. Check it out at www.sima.org


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

This thread is not complete......where's the shameless grandview referral plug?? 

SIMA is a great way to separate yourself from so many others out there. I enjoy the Snak-n-Chats. It's very interesting for me to hear how others plan, prepare and execute their operations. Markets are so different from region to region.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

TCLA;839295 said:


> This thread is not complete......where's the shameless grandview referral plug??
> .


I'm here! Use Grandview as a referral and get 50.00 off your membership !
www.sima.org

TCLA ,someday I'llpass one to you!


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

ERICS LAWN CARE;839128 said:


> i have joined symbiot but what is slm waste? i tried to find them on the internet but didnt see anything


www.slmwaste.com , they got the Pilot travel plaza's. we are talking about property maintenance here right?


----------

